# ED visit for rabies vaccines



## rmooney1114 (Jan 26, 2018)

Can the ED physicians bill 99281 if the patient is coming back to the ED just for the rabies vaccine series?

Example: Patient comes in to the ED for raccoon bite, appropriate history, exam and MDM are documented and  pt is give then first rabies vaccine and instruction to return for the next shot in the series within 7 days. When patient returns in 7 days for the second rabies vaccines, ED physician is billing a 99281? Granted the ED physician did document an appropriate history, exam for this visit as well, the chief complaint was not of an emergent issue and states pt is just coming back to ED for 2nd rabies vaccine.

Any help or references is appreciated..
Thank you


----------



## lbermudez@mms-ms.com (Dec 21, 2018)

*ED visit - follow up*

Were you able to bill 99281 for a simple ED follow up visit? 

Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 21, 2018)

It follows standard E&M reporting rules. if they are coming is just for rabies vaccine for example the admin code is reportable but not an E&M.


----------



## maleer (Nov 13, 2019)

CodingKing said:


> It follows standard E&M reporting rules. if they are coming is just for rabies vaccine for example the admin code is reportable but not an E&M.


----------



## maleer (Nov 13, 2019)

Does this apply to the facility coding also?


----------

